# Too good not to share



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2013)

Obviously this is not my work. I found it on imgur.

Place your bets now.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 22, 2013)

Love the boxing gloves on the mantis.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 23, 2013)

_Very clear shot, my bet is the spider won._


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 23, 2013)

Dollar on the Mantis.


----------



## Michael. (Oct 23, 2013)

Amazing picture and very professional.


----------



## drifter (Oct 30, 2013)

Another nice shot. Love those closeups.


----------

